# EV motor,AC wheel motor



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Wonderful design. How about some pictures, specs and cost. They sound like wonderful designs. Let us know how well they work.


----------



## emotorschina (May 31, 2009)

Jason Lattimer said:


> Wonderful design. How about some pictures, specs and cost. They sound like wonderful designs. Let us know how well they work.


Thank you, for more detail, you can visit my company web,www.e-motor-cn.com, and leave your email,I will send a the price to you.


----------



## JimDanielson (Oct 19, 2008)

I am sure we are all interested in the price. Please post it here.

Thanks


----------



## emotorschina (May 31, 2009)

jimbo12d said:


> I am sure we are all interested in the price. Please post it here.
> 
> Thanks


the price 630USD


----------

